
An Avalanche Survival Story - curtis
http://avalanchesurvival.tumblr.com/
======
curtis
The blog post contains a 5 minute video that's a good complement to the story.
I have often wondered if someone caught in an avalanche could hold their ski
pole above them so that it might poke through the surface to identify their
location. That's exactly what happened in this case.

